# Best time to come to North Dakota



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

*When in October is it better for mallard in North Dakota?*​
Early1321.67%Mid1931.67%Late2846.67%


----------



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

What time of October would be better for mallards in North Dakota.....


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Come early shoot all the brown ducks and get the Non-resident (Mini van hunters) out of the state so the serious non residents and residents can get down to business. Every year most of the non residents (Mini van hunters) who aren't the hardcore ones come early anyways and nothing beats the duck boat parade down highway 2 when im on my out every weekend 3 duck boats, 1 dozen FB Honkers and a hundred floaters. If your gonna hunt like your in Minnesota STAY in Minnesota!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol i agree theres alot of minivan hunters in sodak too lol


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's hard to hunt mallards in North Dakota in October. Most mallards don't have much color to them yet.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would look more at Minnesota in October. They have lots of birds! And lots of lakes too!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

gamberc said:


> lol i agree theres alot of minivan hunters in sodak too lol


The worst is opening pheasant, you have all the out staters driving around in the Escalades.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> I would look more at Minnesota in October. They have lots of birds! And lots of lakes too!


Yes we have a lot of birds, you can shoot as many crows as you want.. they are everywhere :roll: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There really isn't a bad time to hunt is there? Sure you may kill more at certain times than others but from what I read on here its a sport so just show up anytime season is open. Make sure you wash your uniform before you play the ducks like crisp clear colors!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> There really isn't a bad time to hunt is there?


Nope!!!! :beer:

With the exception of opener it all really depends on when the migration makes it way through! After opener the birds get pushed around so much they mostly make there way south into SD prematurally. So there is a dry spell until they come from the north.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

There are absolutely no ducks in MN!!! Dont waste the time.

Try New York....suppose to be tons out there


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Maverick said:


> > There really isn't a bad time to hunt is there?
> 
> 
> Nope!!!! :beer:
> ...


I've never seen the things you write about actually materialize... in case no one noticed the ducks start migrating through here early Sept and continue until total freeze up. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > > There really isn't a bad time to hunt is there?
> ...


Well get out of your house and your back yard then! Maybe if you hunted the areas I do you would see the thing I see! Things ARE different in my area compared to yours! Or is ALL of ND the same? I see more waterfowl pressure in my area than yours. So that's why we have a dry spell for about 2-4 weeks until we get a good push of birds.

So you are saying that in your area there is a constant migration of birds starting in Sept...... :eyeroll: Sure there is!!!! Do birds migrate at those times...Yes...but not all areas see the same migration.....but you already new that didn't you.... :eyeroll:



> I've never seen the things you write about actually materialize...


I can say the samething about your writing's..... :roll:
Just cause you say you don't see it doesn't change what ACTUALLY happens in my area! You don't hang out there 1/10000th of the time I do....Hell you probably have never even hunted my area!!!
So there's your answer!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I just try to keep a positive attitude most of the time. Oh I agree there is no place in the state quite like I have in my backyard and thank you all for that. Your second answer is much better.. some here some there. And yes I see exactly what I described every year concerning migration, maybe my expectations are more realistic. :lol: :beer:

There is no such thing as a dry spell allowed for the people I know who guide. Its just hunt man!! :beer:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i've hunted early, middle and late (november)....its all the same to me. Time only dictates what kind of ducks you want to target for me. I've never NOT got on the birds so, some are just spoiled and are not happy unless they are under the motherload for weeks on end.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

shiawassee_kid said:


> i've hunted early, middle and late (november)....its all the same to me. Time only dictates what kind of ducks you want to target for me. I've never NOT got on the birds so, some are just spoiled and are not happy unless they are under the motherload for weeks on end.


You are exactlly Right! :beer: Everything is relative!! ND is nothing but Paradise..birds or no birds. The birds are always there, relative to where i come from.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I just try to keep a positive attitude most of the time.


...and I am just being honest! What's wrong with that? You see with a high number of Res. hunters and a even bigger number of NR(some of which are my family so don't take this as BASHING), and a growing number of guides moving into the area put alot more pressure in my area. Don't know how much pressure your area see's as I don't make it up there much, so I will take your word for it. Now with the "Duckfest" being the weekend of NR opener it brings even more people to the area. So with all that pressure you will see a push of local waterfowl south into SD or move to the local guides land that he doesn't let ANYONE hunt. Usually after the first 2 weeks the local ducks see so much pressure they bug out!(Maybe that's why I usually go to Canada for a week and blow 2 of my weekends hunting where the migration is really at, maybe not). There we sit waiting for a migration to bring in birds! Sometimes 2 weeks before we get huntable numbers. Sometimes 3....it really depends on the birds.


> Oh I agree there is no place in the state quite like I have in my backyard and thank you all for tha.t


Yes I agree McHenry County is Beautiful! As little as I have been up there I can believe that you see a good amonut of birds while I am waiting for birds to move south. Not my fault you can't believe me or see it! You can't walk a mile in someones shoes until you put them on!



> There is no such thing as a dry spell allowed for the people I know who guide. Its just hunt man!!


You see that's where you and I differ...I don't use guides in my backyard. I don't need one in my back yard!Plus if you ask a guide, the birds are always there and the fish are always bighting right! :wink:



> And yes I see exactly what I described every year concerning migration,


And so do I, but you don't see me calling you out about it!

The funny thing is that I have offered to take you out ( about 5 times now)and show you what I see year in year out! Still haven't had you take me up on the offer! :eyeroll:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The best time to come to ND waterfowl hunting is anytime.

Seriously.

It's heaven on earth when it comes to freelance duck and goose hunting. I don't really goose hunt much mostly because Minnesota was so many geese. When it comes to ducks in ND it's as good as it gets.

Where I hunt pressure is very low. However, I do hunt private land and just rotate around 4 or 5 small potholes.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Maverick said:


> > I just try to keep a positive attitude most of the time.
> 
> 
> ...and I am just being honest! What's wrong with that? You see with a high number of Res. hunters and a even bigger number of NR(some of which are my family so don't take this as BASHING), and a growing number of guides moving into the area put alot more pressure in my area. Don't know how much pressure your area see's as I don't make it up there much, so I will take your word for it. Now with the "Duckfest" being the weekend of NR opener it brings even more people to the area. So with all that pressure you will see a push of local waterfowl south into SD or move to the local guides land that he doesn't let ANYONE hunt. Usually after the first 2 weeks the local ducks see so much pressure they bug out!(Maybe that's why I usually go to Canada for a week and blow 2 of my weekends hunting where the migration is really at, maybe not). There we sit waiting for a migration to bring in birds! Sometimes 2 weeks before we get huntable numbers. Sometimes 3....it really depends on the birds.
> ...


Sorry Mav..., I'm not belittling anything you say. I have never used a guide in my life either but hope to in Alaska someday. I did some guiding is why I said we cant have dry spells, people come from along ways and want to shoot their guns and maybe hit some birds. I just guaranteed a shot is all I could do on a day to day basis. I didn't call you out Mav, I just don't want people to think the whole state is over ran, we welcome any and all hunters around here. I lived and hunted in the Wahpeton area for two years like a lot of students have and I had no problem finding good hunting of all kinds within 50 miles or so. Hankinson area is good for pretty much everything you could ask for. Have a good one Mav :beer:


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

If your looking at setting dates here is a little something for you to chew on. Obviously weather causes a majority of migration with water conditions, temps, snow ect... But there is always that calender migration that happens every year. This usually happens around the last week of Oct. The majority of these birds will be your gadwalls, widgeon and pins as well as some smaller ducks like teal. The divers will also make it south about the same time and the photo period has more to do with their migration then it does with mallards since they are frot he most part always on the water and hardly ever see them dry feeding. Ok Im done rammbling now.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

2dblind said:


> If your looking at setting dates here is a little something for you to chew on. Obviously weather causes a majority of migration with water conditions, temps, snow ect... But there is always that calender migration that happens every year. This usually happens around the last week of Oct. The majority of these birds will be your gadwalls, widgeon and pins as well as some smaller ducks like teal. The divers will also make it south about the same time and the photo period has more to do with their migration then it does with mallards since they are frot he most part always on the water and hardly ever see them dry feeding. Ok Im done rammbling now.


this is true. i set my dates for trip by moon phase. I made mistake in 07' of coming and spending a week on the full moon. It was rough nailing the birds down. after 3 days of getting totally screwed over by big feeds of birds i found me some internet and logged onto here to read forums......there was a fresh thread goin about "anybody having problems with the full moon". lol. birds were feeding all nite in the fields and returning to roost in A.M. Full Moon is not all bad if you have overcast, but if you get 3-4 days of clear skies, can mess field hunting up pretty good.

edit: found the old post. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... light=moon


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Prarie Hunter said:


> Come early shoot all the brown ducks and get the Non-resident (Mini van hunters) out of the state so the serious non residents and residents can get down to business. Every year most of the non residents (Mini van hunters) who aren't the hardcore ones come early anyways and nothing beats the duck boat parade down highway 2 when im on my out every weekend 3 duck boats, 1 dozen FB Honkers and a hundred floaters. If your gonna hunt like your in Minnesota STAY in Minnesota!


Comments above not to be confused by those of Prairie Hunter. :wink:

How is the pound count on the prarie this simmer :wink:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Early - mostly little brown ducks. Big flocks of older drake mallards can be found but most are just comming out of the summer plumage. Many flocks of momma mally and her duckling will be around.

Mid - been tougher the past few years and mid can last anywhere from 2 weeks to a month. Local conditions (where you hunt) will determine if flocks are staging there and "better" local conditions (else where) can hold birds elsewhere or keep 'em North. SCOUTING IS KEY TO SUCCESS. The good flocks usually are hidden from well traveled roads.

Late - mallards are big, full plummage. Can decoy easily if they have not seen much hunting pressure. Field hunting easier since much of the water is froze. MOBILITY is the Key to Success. You may need to move 100s of miles N - S, E - W to find the big flocks, but when you do ..  Don't be afraid to cancel your reservations and move to the next county or two south. If they are in SoDak well ...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

There is no good time to come hunt ducks in ND. Dont waste your time and stay in your own state


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Embarrassing really...such childishness being displayed. No wonder why the hits to this site are dropping...

Seriously..besides coloring being harder..there is no 'bad' time...there are just better times. Later October, IMHO, would be your best bet! Hope this helps you out.

As to the other matter....grow up kids....


----------



## duckpoop1956 (Jun 28, 2009)

try the third week of october. hunt in the middle of the state if you hit it right you'll be fine, if it's too warm move a hour north if too,cold move a hour south. If your hunting the middle and you had birds and then it really slows down move about a hour south ,hopefully your birds will be there


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Waterfowl can be found near water. As winter approaches waterfowl can be found near unfrozen water. There that takes care of the whole season. :beer:


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

We have been coming to ND for nearly ten years now and we usually hunt in the first two weeks of Oct. We always had good success, with some years being better than others. The thing about ND is that the weather is very unpredictable, thus you should pack for all temps. We've had years where we were breaking ice from day one, to years where we wore shorts hunting. Always be prepared for the unexpected, kind of tough packing all this stuff into a couple totes, but worth it. The local residents we encounter are some of the nicest people I have ever met, barring a couple bad apples. All in all it is always a great trip and a great experience. We will be returning this year on Oct. 5th, I'm already counting down the days....see you then. :beer:


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Try the NE corner in mid-December...Just be ready to break some ice. No problems. -Or- you might consider making a late season trip to Oklahoma or Kansas to really get full straps of full curls. That would probably be your best bet, they got tons of public hunting down there primed and ready. Plus, the locals will actually like you being there.


----------



## duckpoop1956 (Jun 28, 2009)

There seems to be ducks everywhere


----------

